

Valve opening an office in SF - zan2434
http://www.valvetime.net/threads/valves-opening-an-office-in-san-francisco.242933/

======
daeken
Wow, that's definitely a step in the right direction. Valve has been picking
up reverse-engineers (to work on VAC) for years and I've always thought about
applying, but didn't want to live in WA. While I also don't particularly want
to live in SF, it definitely makes it far more tempting. Very interesting.

~~~
carterschonwald
Valve definitely seems like a very very awesome place. I also hope to emulate
their style of operations in the business i'm working on getting of the
ground.

Its unclear though, if this actually means that a full on office is being
rolled out in the bay area, or if its part of the agreement for getting that
group of devs?

~~~
rms
Reading between the lines, I would guess that part of the acquisition terms
include that the acquired group of devs will stick around to build out a San
Francisco office.

------
rtpg
I wonder what their objective is by opening up a new studio in SF. If you look
at their [employee
handbook](<http://newcdn.flamehaus.com/Valve_Handbook_LowRes.pdf>), you'll
immediately see that their corporate culture is the complete antithesis of
most other game companies. It's not that I don't think that they'll be able to
find people ( loads of people in the bay area would probably love working
there), but that they're probably better off hiring from MS than from EA.

------
NoPiece
Does this mean Steam sales tax for California residents?

------
jitl
When I learn the location of their base, I will camp outside so I can croon
sweet nothings to them as they set up the office.

------
nowarninglabel
Neat, would love to invite some Valve people over to talk at Kiva, management
here have been pretty receptive to some of the ideas of how Valve works.

I kind of wonder if they are actually moving to San Francisco, the "San
Francisco Peninsula" thing makes it sound like they are going to have an
office in South San Francisco or Redwood City or something.

------
lsiebert
Well I know where I want to intern this Summer. :)

